# Good or bad idea?



## Juzza12 (May 18, 2009)

Hi guys, I've had my tiel for 3 weeks now. He's settled into his cage fine, is eating, drinking and very active, shows no interest in his toys yet though. However sometimes he starts screeching very loudly for no reason, he also does it when he hears sirens. When i put my hand in the cage he will either start flapping about or open his beak as if to bite, sometimes he will bite. Is this normal after 3 weeks or does he need more time to settle in? I put my hand in quite a lot to try and get him used to it, i'm just asking as from what I've read on other sites most people have made more progress by now.
Someone suggested getting his wings clipped and then getting him out on the floor to tame him. Is this a good idea? Or should i wait until he is tame first?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When Spike came home he was clipped. I wanted him clipped so he could not fly into anything and would be more dependent on me. I took him out of the cage on the second day of having him to work on step ups and let him get use to me. If he is not clipped, I would get him clipped so it is safer to have him outside of the cage while he gets use to his new home and you. Here is a video about taming your tiel that may be helpful  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If your tiel was not hand tame to start it may take months. Some birds take longer than others. It really helps to move slowly when you approach them and try to keep everything calm. Here is a helpful little blurb: 
* Taming and training is best done in a small room with few distractions. Training involves acceptance and trust between you and your cockatiel. Speak softly to the bird to calm it and always move slowly. Start from the floor and approach the bird from the side rather than head on.; With a treat held between two fingers, coax it onto your hand. It may try to fly and you may have to repeat this several times. Once it's on your hand, then you start having it step up from one hand to the other. If a bird bites hard and persists with biting, you've had him out too long. Repeat the hand-taming lessons several times a day but for short periods of time, about 10 minutes a session.
*


----------



## Juzza12 (May 18, 2009)

He had his wings clipped on tuesday. He was very stressed so other than talking to him and putting hands in the cage we have left him alone. Will be getting him out today. Just wanted to say thanks for the advice


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

There are several schools of thought on training. My personal thought is that millet training, (the process of sticking millet in the cage and holding it for your bird while putting your hand progressively closer to the bird), is the best way to go. Treat him, give him reason to trust your hand, and he'll be coming to yous ooner than you think!


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't know if this is a good idea or even a terrible one.:blush: But I guess it's even a horrible one.
If I'll ever have a baby tiel, I will be training and teaching him/her to talk like humans and learn certain tricks and tasks. But in that case, I will have to separate him/her from parents most of the time because during training, they can distract the baby. And during meal time, the baby can spend its time with the parents. I don't mean that I'll train him/her for 14 hours but it will only stay separated from them in those hours.
I know we can train tiels while they're with other flocks but I heard that baby tiels can easily learn how to talk if they don't stay often with their flocks so they don't get confused. I don't know if that's correct. 

But at the same time, I feel this ain't right as it's not fair at all to deprive a baby away from her/his parents like that just because I want to persuade a bird to act almost like us. And I don't want to be brutal or selfish.

That's why I'm asking you guys, so what is the right thing to do do you think? If you've got few suggestions, you're welcome!
Sorry for many questions or long talks! I'm not a total bird expert so you may find some nonsenses written.:blush:


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

No one's got any suggestions?
Is my idea that too bad?


----------

